
Zynga to Buy Peak for $1.8B in Its Largest Deal Ever - boolean
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-01/zynga-to-buy-peak-for-1-8-billion-in-its-largest-deal-ever
======
TheSmoke
this is the largest acquisition in turkish ecosystem. kudos to everyone
involved. i hope this helps the ecosystem to get stronger and better than
ever.

